# My install - 2003 VW Citi Golf (Rabbit)



## SinWolf (Sep 11, 2007)

Good day...

This is only a few basic pics of the install... I have about 2 gig worth of photos (mostly step by step photos), and only chose a few for now...

Enjoy...

*The car (a bit dirty):*





































*Sound deadening:

3 layers outer skin, 2 layers inner:*










*Acoustic foam:*









































































*Door Panels:*





































*Tweeter pods:*



















*Cabling:*

Note that not even the RCA cables run next to each other for longer than 200mm.




























*Boot (trunk) area:*























































*Lighting

Dash/cluster*



















*Glove compartment:*










*Tweeter pods:*










*Boot/trunk:*











There is still a few things to do, including a trim panel that needs to be made in the boot/trunk area !!! Oh, and this is a DIY install, done by myself, and not an install shop


----------



## agentk98 (Oct 31, 2006)

Very nice!!  I can only wish my wiring was that neat.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

NIIICE! I like the sound deadening on the firewall & floors. Door panels are sweet too, very nice.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Impressive install, very nice attention to detail. The wiring and door panels are very cool. I wish my car was deadened like that, it must be very quiet inside except for when the music is playing.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It's been said but the attention to detail is superb. The door pods especially look VERY OEM like.


----------



## SinWolf (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive replies and comments guys !!! For those that haven't seen... I'm new to the forum, and you can have a look here to see the equipment installed...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19787

Ive been working on the car for the past 12 months, and as I mentioned, I'm still not finished... But will one EVER be finished with a SQ install ??


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Let me guess... you're sponsored? 

How's the competitive scene down in South Africa?

That's some amazing work man... car looks great.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Great work man. Very nice DIY work. I like the what you have done with everything really.


----------



## SinWolf (Sep 11, 2007)

DonovanM said:


> Let me guess... you're sponsored?
> 
> How's the competitive scene down in South Africa?
> 
> That's some amazing work man... car looks great.


Unfortionally, I have no sponsor, but if I do well at Finals this year, I'm sure I'd get some support for next year... but only time will tell... 

Well, SQ in SA is not what it should be, but we're working on it  

And SPL, well, lets just not go there  Alot of politics in SPL...

But hey, I'm enjoying it, and that's all that counts


----------



## jisturm (Feb 4, 2006)

Verrrrrrry Nice work.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Nice work. I especially would like to see more build pics on the door panels. Tell me one thing there govnah....what is Nertz?


----------



## mephistopholes (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work, man! 

I used to have an '85 Golf four door in the same color as yours when I was a kid. I loved that car.


----------



## Captain Paintball (Mar 18, 2007)

GOOD stuff.


----------



## AwaySooner (May 30, 2007)

It's SF Hertz knockoff. *kidding* LOL. 

That's some crazy sound deadening right there. I bet this is not your daily driver. 



AzGrower said:


> Nice work. I especially would like to see more build pics on the door panels. Tell me one thing there govnah....what is Nertz?


----------



## SinWolf (Sep 11, 2007)

AzGrower said:


> Nice work. I especially would like to see more build pics on the door panels. Tell me one thing there govnah....what is Nertz?


Hertz... All the way from Italy  

http://www.hertzaudiovideo.com/default_en.htm


----------



## SinWolf (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks again for all the feedback guys !!



AwaySooner said:


> It's SF Hertz knockoff. *kidding* LOL.
> 
> That's some crazy sound deadening right there. I bet this is not your daily driver.


Yip, this is indeed my daily driver, as I have no other form of transportation...

I took a weeks leave in order to do the sound deadening


----------



## AwaySooner (May 30, 2007)

That's dedication right there.  



SinWolf said:


> Thanks again for all the feedback guys !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

SinWolf said:


> Unfortionally, I have no sponsor, but if I do well at Finals this year, I'm sure I'd get some support for next year... but only time will tell...


Could've fooled me, having Hertz all over your car and all 

How are auto theft crimes over there? Forgive me, I just have no idea what your country is like. Over here in the US I wouldn't be caught dead having "audio" written anywhere on my car, even though I can see it out of my bedroom window and work most of the day around fifty feet away from it.


----------



## SinWolf (Sep 11, 2007)

DonovanM said:


> Could've fooled me, having Hertz all over your car and all
> 
> How are auto theft crimes over there? Forgive me, I just have no idea what your country is like. Over here in the US I wouldn't be caught dead having "audio" written anywhere on my car, even though I can see it out of my bedroom window and work most of the day around fifty feet away from it.


Well... I thought if I gave Hertz a bit of exposure and free advertising, it will encourage them to sponsor me next year  

Crime... in SA... You don't want to get me started... Unfortionally, my car is one of the most frequently stolen cars in SA... They're easy to steal, and easy to sell their parts... I had to do alot of "modifications" to the car, to try and make it un-stealable... They can steal this car in under 2minutes here in SA... and after an hour... the car looks like this...

http://www.vwclub.co.za/vwforum/viewtopic.php?t=43646

Even insurance companies does not want to insure these vehicles anymore, because of theft


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

awesome install, but thats really an '03?


----------



## SinWolf (Sep 11, 2007)

Pseudonym said:


> awesome install, but thats really an '03?



Yip... they still get produced here in SA... You can even get a 2007 model as well  

http://www.vw.co.za/models/citi/


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Nice install and work on the door panels. My fav part is the "Special Car Audio" bumper sticker.


----------



## SinWolf (Sep 11, 2007)

drocpsu said:


> Nice install and work on the door panels. My fav part is the "Special Car Audio" bumper sticker.


That is actually a Hertz slogan :blush: :blush:


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Very Nice! 

X2 on more info on door panel build!


----------



## SinWolf (Sep 11, 2007)

cheesehead said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> X2 on more info on door panel build!



Info on door panels: Posted in the Turorial section...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=212225&posted=1#post212225


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

As a mk1 owner im liking what you have done to yours. very nice.


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

very nice... but, why not hertz amp also?


----------



## SinWolf (Sep 11, 2007)

"that boy asad" said:


> very nice... but, why not hertz amp also?


I would have LOVED to use Hertz amps.. But I live in South Africa, if I wanted Hertz amps, I should have had to import them, and with our crazy currency, it would have costed me an arm and a leg !!!

But anyway, this car (with complete installation) has been stolen in April 2008, never to be seen again


----------



## redfred18t (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats insane. That 03 looks exactly like my neighbors 83 (or older) rabbit. OUTRAGEOUS. Must be a SA thing? It seriously looks like a mk1/mk2 with a mk4 steering wheel haha.

Nice install, sucks it got jacked.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I like many things, great install, but I especially like the door piece that holds the xovers.


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

very clean install and great attention to detail on all the logos...sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

It is sad to read it got stolen.


----------



## MARCELK (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, my name is Marcel...i saw a pic of the gauges of your citi life on google and then went to this site.... i was ammazed at how great your ride looked and so sorry it got stollen, this is SA lol, love what you have done from front to back, wish mine was that neat. the reason im dropping a message is that i drive a vw citi rox and i want my gauges to be like yours. the same colour but would like the needle to be red if possible and the rest blue as in the vw polo's... please if you get this will you give me some tips on how to change the colour of the guages ? i live in jhb in the east rand. i have an e mail if it will make things easier... [email protected]


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

wow, now that is how you do sound deadening,top to bottom front to back,bravo! and you used jute on top of it.that alone was alot of work,i bet its quiet now!excellent work,hopefully you are sharing your abilities with customers in south africa! if not you should be.keep up the good work!you made me miss my old 1986 4dr wolfburg golf.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I was enjoying reading the build thread, thinking, gosh, that's South Africa where cars are stolen a lot, and he is advertising all over it, i hope this car doesn't get stolen, and then bam, he posts that it gets stolen. Such a shame with a great quality install.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

5 years guys... F-I-V-E...Y-E-A-R-S


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I wonder when the last time the OP was active even was?
Edit...he hasn't even posted since '09.

Jay


----------



## Shoutoner (Sep 2, 2013)

that trunk looks amazing


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

quality_sound said:


> 5 years guys... F-I-V-E...Y-E-A-R-S


I know, I saw that, but it still sucks that it got stolen.


----------

